# Snowplow Driver - Metro Boston Area



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

I am looking to plow for the upcoming season. I had my own comm/residential route for 5 years, then I plowed for the town. My 2003 Chevy blew its head gasket and I couldn't afford replace it. So for now, plowing for myself is over, now I can plow for you.
If you have a truck and a route, give me a call.

I live in Roslindale

Michael
617-869-5931


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lost my daytime driver to his new job. Looking for a driver for the daytime hours. My jeep/plow/insurance. Thing is, Im in Danvers.

C_


----------



## x87stang50x (Nov 21, 2009)

hi ,y names zak im 18 years old and looking for a job im am inexperienced but used to plow with my dad as a passenger im am located in peabody and am a fast learner.will work for cheap money.


----------

